# St.Joseph county haul 120



## krystle_a (May 12, 2013)

Me and my mom came across a mother load !! 120 black morels ! You couldn't even walk without damn near stepping on them ! I was very happy I've walked prolly 8 miles or more in search never coming across more then 10 ! Good luck to everyone !


----------



## krystle_a (May 12, 2013)

I only found 10 yesterday but 2 grays and 8 yellows. But they were big ones. Most of them you could tell were fresh but a few were a few days old. Not bad enough to not pick tho. After this mornings rain here in South Bend Im going to chexk the same areas and hope to get lucky. Good luck everyone!


----------

